# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Die Grossen und Kleinen Gaerten bei uns .

## rampo

Da wir von der Landwirtschaft leben ist halt bei uns alles ein wenig Groesser , und angebaut wird nur was Nachfrage ist .

Die Beste Zeit wo auch der Preis stimmt ist November -April  kein Regen bei Uns im Isaan Pampas .

Da wir sehr viele Selbstabholler haben die auch selber Pfluecken, ist es natuerlich leicher weniger Personal dafuer gibts es die Ware halt Guenstiger .

Wir haben auch den Grossen vorteil zur National Strasse N2 sinds nur 2 Km und nach Khon-Kaen  in die Hauptstadt  12 Km. 


























Fg.

----------


## rampo

Das Kuerbis Feld.
Die Arbeiter beim Duengen .













Die erste Ernte die Jungen Triebe werden geerntet und als Gemuesse verkauft .




Fg.

----------


## rampo

Kuerbis die 2 Ernte .











Gemuesse fuer den Markt .
Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Letzte Ernte .

Der Sohn und seine Freund helfen beim Ernten , gibts Taschengeld .

War aber nur 10 % Kuerbis vom Feld waren noch nicht alle Reif sie muessen an beiden Seiten Gelblich sein dan sind sie Reif.

















Die ersten einkaeufer .

Am Naechsten Tag hats so ausgeschaut .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Buschbohnen oder Schlangen Bohnen .






Der Sohn mit seinen Freund , Mama bereitet die Hormon loesung zum Spritzen der Bohnen .
Wir Arbeiten so gut es geht ohne Chemi , nur mit Hormon und EM das wir selber herstellen ,

----------


## rampo

So schaut dan bei der Ernte aus .









Schwiegervater hilft auch mit beim buenderl .

So kommen sie auf den Markt .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bilder von Weiblichen Personal kommt ganz selten vor sie auf einmal beisammen zu haben . 











Man sieht, bei der Einstellung hab ich kein Mitsprache recht.

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Unser Tomaten Haus aus 1500 Baht zusamengestellt, vom Sohn und mir .
Der Ertrag kommt den Sohn zu gute , muss aber auch mithelfen bei einer Ernte von 50 Kg sind mal die Ausgaben eingefahren ich 
rechne mit um die 120 Kg .

Es waren dan genau 150 Kg .










Die Pflanzen natuerlich selbst gezogen .

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

Natuerlich auh ein paar Gurken 













Der Ertrag jeden Tag , jetzt werden sicher einige  sagen die sind ja nicht Rot 
fuer den Somtam wollen unser Marktfrauen die Tomaten nur so .



Zur Zeit sind wir bei  einen neuanbau , diesmal gibts auch Grosse Tomaten und Paprika das Kg Paprika kostet bei uns 190 Baht 
ist mir fuer Gefuelte Paprika zu Teuer .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

In der Regenzeit gibts natuerlich auch Bambus , Bambussprossen ich mag sie .

Besonders gut ist der Grosse , die Baeume vom Grossen werden bis zu 40 m Hoch und brauchen sehr viel Platz .




Der Grosse 

Der Normale 








Fg

----------


## rampo

Unsere Bananen koennen sich auch sehen lassen .






Der Cilli auch .



Fg.

----------


## schiene

@rampo
Ich habe zwar schon des öfteren Kürbise in Thailand gesehen aber was machen die eigentlich damit.
Ein typisches Thairezept bezw.Essen mit Kürbis ist mir auch nicht geläufig.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wir haben/hatten Thai Kürbise im Garten...alle geerntet
Gestern gab's Kürbisstücke bebraten mit Schweiefleisch
das schmeckt ...hätte ich nicht gedacht
weil, sonst macht sie immer Kaomom , also süsse Nachspeise mit den Kürbissen
z.b. Kürbis in Kokosnussmilch



...und ja, Mormai also Bambus gibbet bei uns mindestens einmal die Woche 
( kennt noch jemand meinen Bambusstecherthread ? )

----------


## rampo

Auf den Grossteil von unserem Land wird Casawa Manjok angebaut ca 50 Rai ,

Die Blaetter brauchen wir fuer unsere Ungziefer , und die Wurtzen bringen wir in die Etenol Fabrik (Bio Diesel)




Die Staemme werden Haendisch aus der Erde Gezogen von den Maennern die Frauen Hacken die Wurtzen ab .
Bezahlt wir nach Tonne  eine Tonne 300 Baht sie verdienen so um die 450 Baht am Tag die Arbeiter .







Das sind die Staemme fuer den naechsten anbau wir bauen immer so um 5 Rai an im Monat.
So das wir immer frische Blaetter haben .

Die Staemme werden in ca 15 Cm Stuecke gehackt und dan in die Erde gesteckt , nach 8-10 Monaten sind sie zu Ernten .

----------


## rampo

So funkt der Anbau .


Die auf 15 cm Gehackten Stuecke 

Mit dem Tracktormoppet werden dan Furchen gemach  in die man die Staemme steckt 



Eine Frau laesst die Stuecke Fallen wo sie hinkommen die nachkommende Frau Steckt sie rein in die Erde 

So schauts nach einen Monat aus die ersten 3-4 Monate wird Haendisch Ungraut entfernt dan kommt Chemi zu einsatz oder auch nicht .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Vor 3 Jahren hatten wir mal eine richtige Rekord Ernte , da hat alles zusammen gepasst das Wetter .








Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ossi, ich finde es sehrgut, wie Du Deinen Sohn in die Landwirtschaft einbindest. So lernt er Verantwortung zu übernehmen und sieht auch den monetären Erfolg.  ::

----------


## rampo

Petter fuer den Sohn ist die Landwirtschaft nur als nebeneinkommen gedacht zur Zeit geht er in die Millitaer Schule bis zum 18 Lebens Jahr  hat den 

vorteil er muss nicht zum Millitaer .


Dan kann er sich entscheiden Polizei Millitaer was mir aber vorschwebt ist Fremdenpolizei da er auch Deuscht Spricht mit ein wenig Tee Geld .

Hat natuerlich den vorteil fuer Mama und Papa , Staatsdienst des Sohnes und mitversicher mit dem Sohn KV .

Die Farm kann die Schwiegertocher mit der Schwiegermutter  leicht  alleine weiter fuehren .

Sind so meine Zukunfts gedanken , aber wer weiss .

Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

für mich ein "Like" für deine bebilderten "Vorträge" !
von sowas lebt ein Forum... ::

----------


## rampo

> @rampo
> Ich habe zwar schon des öfteren Kürbise in Thailand gesehen aber was machen die eigentlich damit.
> Ein typisches Thairezept bezw.Essen mit Kürbis ist mir auch nicht geläufig.


Schiene .

Das sind bei uns die Kuerbise die in vielen Suppen sind ,

sie sollen noch Jung und Gruen sein .


Diese sind nicht mehr so gut , wen sie Weiss werden

Von diesen werden bei uns fast nur Keks  gemacht oder gekocht und so gegessen .




Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Das sind bei uns die Kuerbise die in vielen Suppen sind ,


ฟักเขียว / fak kiao / Wachskürbis




> Von diesen werden bei uns fast nur Keks gemacht oder gekocht und so gegessen


ฟักทอง / fak-tong  od.  ฟักเหลือง / fak-lüang / ("normaler") Kürbis

----------


## Enrico

> Von diesen werden bei uns fast nur Keks  gemacht oder gekocht und so gegessen .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fg.


Die haben wir in Deutschland auch schon geschafft. Dieses Jahr war es allerdings nix.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Die haben wir in Deutschland auch schon geschafft. Dieses Jahr war es allerdings nix.



...bei uns auch dieses Jahr , Kinderkopf groß 
hatten letzte Tage eine Gemüsesuppe mit diesen kürbisstücken drin
gibt einen sehr guten Geschmack und vor allem eine apetitlich gelbe/orange Farbe der Suppe
( natürlich hatten wir ein paar gute Wiener mit drin )

...hier ein Foto von so einem Kürbis
allerdings vom letzten Jahr

----------


## Enrico

Hm, jetzt wo ich aber das Bild sehe (das waren auch unsere) haben wir wohl doch ne andere Sorte. Aber auf der Tüte sahen die Kürbis aus wie bei Rampo.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Hm, jetzt wo ich aber das Bild sehe (das waren auch unsere) haben wir wohl doch ne andere Sorte. Aber auf der Tüte sahen die Kürbis aus wie bei Rampo.


..die von Rampo haben eine  " Sonnenverschrumpelte Schale "  :: 
( einfach mal die Angetraute fragen )

----------


## Enrico

Hab gefragt, meine Angetraute hat keine Sonnengeschrumpelte Schale. Aber ich verstehe was du meinst, war dann auch meine Gedanke nach absenden des Postes.

 ::

----------


## rampo

In der Regenzeit bauen wir auch Mais an , Futtermais aber nicht fuer Tiere sonder fuer die Isaanis .








vorher noch eine Probe ober er schon richtig ist .



Gekocht 



So ist er fertig zum Essen abknappern

----------


## rampo

Die Erste Marktfrau kommt und Kauft schon , den ersten Mais .

150 Kg .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

Eukalyptus  Ernte fuer die Papierfabrik .

Keine Helm und Sicherheitschuhe , passiert auch fast nie was .




















Der Schneider  normal wird Grass damit geschnitten , aber was ist Normal in Thailand .


Fg

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, das ist gut. Einfach nen Sägeblatt auf die motorsense.

----------


## rampo

Zur Zeit schauts bei uns wie in einer Kleingaertnerei aus .






Der letzte Mais fuer dieses Jahr 



Mein Reich die Neugepflanzten Tomaten Paradeisser .

Gurken gibt auch 


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bananen Chips 


In duene streifen geschnitten 



Kurz Trocknen 



Und in Oel rausgebacken .


Je nach dem man sie will Salzen oder Zuckern .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Kautschuk gibts bei uns auch 30 Rai 

Wir machten aber die Setzlinge vor 10 Jahren selbst , ca 30 000 Stk einen Teil verkauften wir .

----------


## rampo

Das sind die Samen vom Kautschuk

----------


## rampo

Und so schauts aus wen mal ein Tornado kommt , hatten aber in den 10 Jahren bis jetzt nur einen 

aber der war schon gewaltig .















Fg.

----------


## pit

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt stark beeindruckt, welche breite Palette Du da doch hast. Wie viele Leute hast Du als Helfer immer so bei Euch. Das ist doch scheinbar ein großes Stück Arbeit.

 ::

----------


## rampo

> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt stark beeindruckt, welche breite Palette Du da doch hast. Wie viele Leute hast Du als Helfer immer so bei Euch. Das ist doch scheinbar ein großes Stück Arbeit.


Auf der Farm sind 4 Eingeborene taeglich beschaeftigt , im Kautschuk 2 einen Ehepaar .

Bei Groessere Ernte wie Casawa Manjok  sinds ca 8-10 , es war nur der Beginn vor 8 Jahren ein grosses Stueck Arbeit jetzt ist nur Staendige  Kontrolle 


und ein wenig auch Arbeit angesagt .

Fg.

----------


## pit

> und ein wenig auch Arbeit angesagt .


Ich vermute, Geld zählen!   :: 

 ::

----------


## rampo

> Ich vermute, Geld zählen!


So schlimm ist es nicht aber es Beruhigt , sind ja in Thailand da gibt einige Auflagen die mir aber kein Kopfzerbrechen bereiten .

Aber es ist jeder sein Glueckes Schmied , und bei mir Klappts noch .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ein Paar Legenten gibts auch bei uns , Eier sind im Isaan nicht wegzudenken ganz wichtig .





Hasen sind aber nur fuer mich , mein Monatlicher Hasenbraten .





Ganz Junge Hasen .

Enten Eier in Salz eingelegt sehr gut .






Fg.

----------


## rampo

Vor Jahren hate ich noch Zuchtschweine hab aber aufgehoert damit , der Preis past nicht mehr .

jetzt haben wir nur so um die 3-4 Stueck 2 fuer uns selbst 1 Bekommt die Familie der Frau und 1 unsere Arbeiter zum Neujahr .

















Fg.

----------


## Robert

Was hat es für einen Grund, daß die Käfige aufgehängt sind?




> Fg.

----------


## rampo

Das Ungeziefer Ameisen 100 Fuessler Toeten die Hasen , in den Schnuerren werden noch  Plastikbecher eingefedelt und mit Chemi gefuellt .

Man kann Hasen nicht so wie wir es in DACH machen halten , zu viel Ungeziefer .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Es gibt bei uns auch Spezialiteten zu minders fuer die Einheimischen .

Froesche nicht Kroeten .

Die Weibchen 3 Stk 1kg bei den Maenchen braucht man schon 5 Stk fuer 1 Kg.

Wir machen aber nur Huags (Kaulquappen ) so um die 18 Tage Alt werden sie Verkauft zum Suppen machen 

auch zum Raubfisch Fischen sind sie sehr beliebt .

Das Zuechten geht aber nur in den Regenmonaten , sie brauchen den Duft von frischen Regen .













Das sind die Becken fuer die Froesche .






Fg.

----------


## rampo

So schauen diese Huags (Kaulquappen ) aus.

----------


## rampo

Der Verkauf von Jungfroeschen ca 1,5 Monate Alt .

















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Der Durchbruch mit unsern Bauernhof  ist uns aber erst mit den Ungeziefern (Tschinglits Grillen ) gelungen .

So das mann auch Gut bis sehrgut davon in Thailand leben kann.

Seit dieser Zeit werden wir auch vom Thaistaat  Landwirtschaftministerium  und der Uni Khon-Kaen , unterstuetzt von  Finazeller wir Matriealer Seite.

Dafuer muessen wir aber fuer die Leute die uns die Uni und der Bauernverein schick , zugaenig sein in Punkto Lernen .

Hatten schon sehr viel TV und Zeitungsreporter aus fast der Ganzen Welt bei uns , aus Asien alle .























Fg.

----------


## schiene

Respekt vor dem was du dir mit deiner Frau aufgebaut hast ::

----------


## rampo

Sie waren damals die 1 die bei uns auftauchten .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

Einer von vielen Kleinbus von der Uni .

Halb Asien war da vertreten , und ein Afrikaner .




















Das Geschenk wie immer eine Uhr .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Eine Zeitungreporterinn aus Frankreich .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ein Belgisch Franzoesische Gruppe .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Besuch von ein Paar Zeitungsbienen .



























Fg.

----------


## rampo

RTL EXTRA auf Besuch .



Oesterreichische Kronen Zeitung , ein Bericht von uns .


Aber dierser Mann hat mich  Ueberrascht , ADAM FERGUSON 













Hat nicht gewusst das das einer der Besten Fotografen ist , hab es erst im nachher erfahren .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Heute ist die Letzte Maisernte angesagt ,ca 3 Rai.












Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Heute ist die Letzte Maisernte angesagt....


Und waunn kummt da Kukuruz drau?   ::

----------


## rampo

Fuer die Mundls .

Mais = Kukuruz .

Abra kadabra serwas mei Haberere.

----------


## wein4tler

Dieses Wort Kukuruz, hat eindeutig slawische Wurzeln wie im Tschechischen sladká kukuřice (süßer Mais), im Polnischen kukurydza oder im Russischen кукуруза (kukurusa) oder auch indirekt über das Ungarische kukorica, möglicherweise auch von den Kuruzen (aufständischen ungarischen Bauern). Weitere Trivialnamen sind: „Welschkorn“ und „Türkischer Weizen“, in Vorarlberg und Tirol oft auch kurz „[der] Türken“, analog heißt der Mais auch auf Italienisch "granoturco". In der Steiermark wird mit „Woaz“, je nach Region, entweder Weizen oder Mais („Türk Woaz“) bezeichnet.

----------


## rampo

Hast das gelesen Herr Tiger  , mit an Wort Bemischer Kukuruz.

Fg .

----------


## rampo

Ein Blick in meinen Garten , Bio ist das Zauberwort .

Die ersten Gurken , viel Groesser duerfen sie nicht sein sonst mag der Thai sie nicht fuer meinen Gurkensalat werden sie aber Groesser .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Zur Zeit bin ich auch an suchen von Maennerspielzeug , zuminders fuer Thailand einen Rassenmaeher mit 4 Haxn .

Der 1 Besuch von 3 hab mich noch nicht entschieden welchen ich mir zulege , das Problem mit Ersatzteile besteht nicht aber dafuer die Arztrechnung .

War schon lange ein Wunsch von mir , jetzt wird er Wahr .

Sind nicht Billig diese Tier , ist ja nur ein Hobby .

BRASIL LANG OHR . 



















Diese kommt in den Kreis , von meiner Vorstellung , hat aber 2 Mangeln der Ruecken haengt durch

und die Haut ist zu Weich .

Aber was solls bei Frauen schaut man auch nicht so  genau , wen mann sie liebt . 


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Gibt das auch gutes Rindfleisch?

----------


## rampo

> Gibt das auch gutes Rindfleisch?


Hallo Wein4tler .

Frag mal deine Frau was so ein Spitzentier kostet , das Rindfleisch  hat eine  sehr Hohen Preis .

Das ist nur ein Hobby , aber nicht Billig .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Aha, ich verstehe - so ähnlich wie ein Rennpferd. Daraus macht man auch keinen Leberkäse.

----------


## rampo

Hab mich fuer Sie entschieden , unser neuer Farm Bewohner .

Die Daten

Hoch 160 cm

Gewicht  410 Kg.

Alter 13 Monate . 






Sie standen auch noch zur Auswahl.







Fg. Meine Neue Mia , braucht aber nur Gruenfutter .

----------


## schorschilia

> Fg. Meine Neue Mia , braucht aber nur Gruenfutter .


..du bist aber kein Sodomist  ::   : ::

----------


## wein4tler

Als moralisch neutraler wissenschaftlicher Begriff für sexuelle Handlungen mit bzw. sexuelle Attraktion zu Tieren wird heute der Begriff *Zoophilie* benutzt.

----------


## chauat

Wie machen sich eigentlich die Holsteiner?

----------


## rampo

> Wie machen sich eigentlich die Holsteiner?


Unser Start vor 11 Jahren war mit Milchkuehen . Holstein-Frischen  sie vertragen das Klima sehr gut .

Vor 11 Jahren gabs fuer das Kg 11,5 Baht Heute 16,8 Baht , das Problem im Isaan 5 Monate kein Regen kein Gruenfutter .

Wir Bauten uns Fahrsilos , leider Bauten Termiten ihre Nester darin 80 % Kaput , haette es hingehauen wir haetten Heute noch Milchkuehe .

Es gibt in der Umgebung 500 Milchfarmen 3 Molkereien , leider wird die Milch nicht weiterverarbeitet Butter Jokurt und und .











Auch Charolles were moeglich man mueste sich halt in eine Hotelkette einkaufen , fuer das gute Fleisch .














Fg.

----------


## pit

> ... wird heute der Begriff *Zoophilie* benutzt.


Wie spricht man das aus?

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

*Zoophilie* (griechisch: ζώον zóon „Lebewesen“, „Tier“ und φιλία philia „Liebe, Freundschaft, Wohlwollen“) - also Aussprche: Zo-o-filie, ph wie F

Der Begriff wurde erstmals 1896 von dem Wiener Psychiater Richard von Krafft-Ebing in seinem Werk *Psychopathia sexualis* benutzt. 
Höhlenmalereien die möglicherweise sexuelle Kontakte zwischen Menschen und Tieren darstellen, sind schon aus der Bronzezeit (Schweden) und aus der Eisenzeit (Italien) bekannt. Laut Rosenberger (1968) gehen sexuelle Mensch-Tier-Kontakte sogar mindestens bis in die letzte Eiszeit, das heißt vor 40.000 bis 25.000 v. Chr. zurück. Es gibt Lehrmeinungen, die davon ausgehen, dass es sich bei diesen Malereien nicht um tatsächliche Handlungen, sondern um Abbildungen mythologisch-tiefenpsychologischer Motive handele.

Im alten Griechenland wurden verschiedene Gottheiten dadurch verehrt, dass mit den Tieren, die die Gottheit symbolisierten, gewaltsamer Geschlechtsverkehr praktiziert wurde. Auch in der griechischen Mythologie spielen Mensch-Tier-Kontakte eine Rolle (siehe Minotaurus, Europa, Leda). Im alten Rom gab es Bordelle, die die Namen der Tierarten trugen, die dort für den Menschen zur Verfügung gestellt wurden.
In christlich geprägten Gebieten hat von der Spätantike bis in die Neuzeit hinein weitgehend die Bibel den Umgang mit Mensch-Tier-Kontakten bestimmt. Im Mittelalter war die Todesstrafe üblich, meist sowohl für den Menschen, als auch für das passive Tier. 
Nicht selten wurden früher Schweinehirten fälschlich verdächtigt, weil sie durch „Aufreiten“ auf der Sau feststellten, ob diese paarungsbereit war, denn ein paarungsbereites Weibchen drückt dagegen, ein nicht paarungsbereites Weibchen geht weg. Für unkundige Außenstehende konnte der Test durch den Schweinehirten wie eine Form der Zoophilie wirken.

Hier der Traum einer japanischen Fischersfrau vom Künstler Hokusai (1820)



Lakshmana -Tempel in Nordindien

----------


## rampo

Stoetz meine Ross in Stoll , beim mir ists eine Kuh (Zebu Abstammung ) 







Ist schon ein Schoenes Tier , aber nur fuer Fachleute hat auch seinen Preis .

Hab den Schweinestall ein wenig demoliert, die Biene will sich auch ein Kaufen hab dan 3 Kuehe im Haus . :: 

Fg.

----------


## schiene

Ja,ja,eine Kuh macht muh viele Kühe machen Mühe  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Unser Start vor 11 Jahren ...


...und Rampo...Kohle wieder raus nach all den Jahren ?
oder nur Arbeit und sonst nix ?

..ich meine Hut ab vor dem was du da aufgebaut hast
oder war da vorher schon der grösste Teil vorhanden ?

----------


## rampo

Willi Wacker .

Das Land haben wir damals  als Urwald gekauft .

Der Rai 30 000 Baht 20 Rai mit der Zeit kammen noch 60 Rai dazu .

Du must dir das so vorstellen von der Farm leben wir Gut, und die Rente bleibt in meinen Sack zuminders so lang ich lebe .

Ich hab keine Arbeit , zuminders nur die die mir Spass macht und so wird es auch bleiben solang die Gesundheit es zu laesst .

Berugend ist auch solte ich das Zeitliche Segnen mein Familie ist versorgt .

Man sollt schon bedenken wen man wie ich jetzt 10 Jahre in der Papas lebe , irgend eine Beschaeftigung brauch und eine Aufgabe 

eine  Ablenkung ist ja in DACH nicht anders .

Sonst kommt der Steintisch und Alk .

Es ist was anderes als nur 2-3 Monat Urlaub , das staendige leben hier .

Hab vor 10 Jahren ca 60 000 Euro investiert damal gabs noch 54 Baht fuer den Euro .

Wen ich jetzt ein wenig rechne 60 000 Euro in 10 Jahren , in Oesterreich haette ich die 10 Jahre sich mehr gebraucht zu leben .

Hab von unseren beginn leider nur Fotos,   2 davon beim Teich und der Fischerhuette Bau .





Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bin derzeit am Tomatenen rupfen ,sie sind so dicht das ich das Ungeziffer  (Raupen ) nicht sehe .

Die Fressen mir die Tomaten sonst zusammen , koennte es auch mit der Chemi machen da ich aber sie auch selbst esse  die Tomaten  kommt nur Bio in 

Frage .

Hab schon etliche Kg Raupen  entsorgt , meine Bienen und die Familie  mag sie nicht essen sonst essen sie alles .

Aber die Fische schon .

----------


## rampo

Aus meinen Schrebergarten , die Paradeiser (Tomaten )

Ernte beginnt . 










So schaut es in fast 2 m Hoehe noch aus.






Die Marktfrauen haben einen Neuen Sple (Einfall )

sie wollen die Stiehle an den Tomaten .

Hab schon die Kuendigung ausgesprochen entweder ohne , oder die Fische fressen sie .

Da kann ich gleich mit Reis setzen anfangen ,( do kummst da her wie a Buglata Hund ). 


So ein Hobbygaertner haette schon seine Freude in Thailand zu leben , das ganze Jahr ERNTEN .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Was machen die Frauen mit den Stielen an den Tomaten? 
α-Tomatin ist ein Glycoalkaloid aus der Gruppe der Solanum-Alkaloide. Es kommt in der Tomate (Lycopersicon esculentum) und in anderen Solanum- und Lycopersicon-Arten vor.
α-Tomatin ist aus Tomatidin und β-Lycotetraose zusammengesetzt. Es schützt die Tomatenpflanze vor Befall mit Kartoffelkäferlarven und hat gegen die Erreger der Tomatenwelke und andere pathogene Pilze und Flechten eine antibiotische Wirkung.
Der Verzehr des Krautes oder sehr unreifer Früchte kann Übelkeit und Erbrechen zur Folge haben. Es wird daher auch von einigen Quellen empfohlen, bei der Vorbereitung von Mahlzeiten grüne Teile und den Stielansatz zu entfernen.
Es ist ein Steroid-Alkaloid das Magenbeschwerden, Brennen im Hals, Erbrechen, Nierenreizungen und Hämolyse verursacht. Die tödliche Dosis liegt bei 400 mg, das heißt man müsste schon 4-20 kg Tomaten roh auf einmal essen.

----------


## doll_er

Toller Bericht und danke für deine Bilder gucken, ich fange hier auf den Philippinen klein an und langsam vergrössern, ich weiß das ist mit sehr viel Arbeit verbunden. Du schreibst dein Spritzmittel stellst du selber her? Darf man fragen was du da zusammenmischt?

----------


## rampo

Ganz einfach Herr 4tler  .

Sie halten sich laenger .

Serwas .

----------


## rampo

Hallo Doll_er.

Ich stells Morgen ein , Heute warte das Abendliche Bierrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Unsere Spritzmittel sind Natuerliche  , keine Chemi .
Chemi kommt nur im Aeusersten fall zur anwendung , ist auch Kostenguenstiger .

Wie wir Hormon erzeugen , Hormon fuer Wachstum und Ertrag .

So Stellen wir unser Hormon her . Wird fuer Pflanzen so wie fuer unsere Tiere verwendet . Bananen nicht mehr fuer den Markt , es kommem 50 Kg in einen 180 L Tank wir mit Milch und Wasser aufgefuelt . Die Milch kaufen wir vom Bauern bei dem gerade Maul und Klauenseuche ist den da darf er die Milch 1 Monat bis die Seuche fertig ist in die Molkerei nicht liefern die Gesunde Milch natuerlich . 


So schauts nach ca 1 Woche aus Taeglich Ruehren 



Es kommt dan noch ein Zaubersaeckchen dazu , gibts aber nicht im Handel nur Ueber die Farm Organisationen 

So siehts aus wen es fertig ist nach ca 1 Monat , wir Abgeseid und das geseide wird zum Spritzen genaumen und der Rest beigemischt in Tierfutter . 

Die Tanks wo wir Hormon oder EM machen .

Die Zaubersaeckchen , je was man machen will






[img]http://up.picr.de/17017397np.jpg[/im] So Aehnlich machen wir auch unser EM selbst , da wir so um die 2000l im Jahr brauchen .

Spaeter dan EM .

Fg.

----------


## doll_er

@rampo,
danke dir für deine Ausführung war sehr lehrreich, die Zaubersäckchen gibt es bei uns sicherlich nicht, Pech gehabt. ::

----------


## rampo

Wie wir EM herstellen .



EM ist fuer Frucht Gemuesse gegen Schaedlinge Pilz und und , fuer Tiere auch gegen Krankheiten im Magen Darm .

Ich holle mir Schnecken aus unser Teich , die ich dan zerstampfe , ca 30 Kg auf eine 180 L Tank .

Wird mit Wasser zu 80 % aufgefuellt es kommt noch 5 Kg Rohrzuckermelasse dazu , und eins von den Zaubersaeckchen 

und fertig .






Nach ca 1 Monat mit Taeglichen umruehren schaut es so aus .





Abgefuelt in kleine Tanks zum verarbeiten bereit .


Ist natuerlich mit Arbeit das ganze verbunden , aber es LOHN sich .

Das Ganze geht auch im Kleinen und man kann sagen , mein Gemuesse oder Obst  ist Bio .

Obwohl das Wort in Thailand noch nicht zaehlt .

Soltes du die Zaubersaeckchen nicht bekommen , dan Kauf dir  diesen Kleinen Tank EM um 90 Baht fuer Thailand 

und schuette ihn in den 180 Liter Tank auch das Wirkt .

Fg .

----------


## schiene

So viele Schnecken zu töten ist nicht gut für dein Karma  ::

----------


## rampo

> So viele Schnecken zu töten ist nicht gut für dein Karma


Schiene der war sehr Gut , aber auf sowas naehme ich keine Ruecksicht , ich weis was kommt Verbrannt und Fertig .

Wie sagt mann , des wors .

Darum jetzt geniesen , es gibt kein 2 Mal .

Ist aber nur meine Meinung .

Solte es doch , ich liebe die Hitze .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Der Cillipreis ist  bei  100 Baht das Kg , also wir auf Cilli gemacht .






Duengen ganz wichtig 








Bin gerade an einer Bewaesserung zu Basteln ,




Ganz wichtig fuer Som tam 









Fg.Bin gerade dabei an einer Bewaesseung zu Basteln .

----------


## rampo

So die Bewaesserung hab ich auch fertig , und sie Funkt so gar .

----------


## rampo

Der Bewaesserungschlauch , ist eine Tropfvorichtung funkt bei uns bis zu 1km .

Die Loecher gibts in verschiedenen abstaenden . 


Fg. noch fast 4 Monate kein Regen .

----------


## doll_er

@rampo,
danke für deine informativen Bilder, die Bewässerung brauche ich derzeit noch nicht, wer weiß, wer weiß. ::

----------


## rampo

Habs schon einmal geschrieben , die Paprika sind mir zu Teuer das Kg kostet 190 Baht .

Da ich zu keinen Samen komme , hab ihr mir es doch geleistet und ein Kg gekauft um an Samen zu kommen .

Geht aber nur der Samen von Roten Paprika auf , bei Gruen oder Gelb geht nix . (Hat mit Politik nichts zu tun ,von  ihnen kommt nur Unkraut )

Von den Gruenen gabs Gefuelte Paprika so wie sie die Mama gemacht hat.

Von den Roten und Gelben gabs Wurstsalat .

Da mir meine Biene sagte es geht nicht bei uns in der Pampas , und darum sind sie so Teuer .

Hab ichs doch probiert und ein bischen was sieht man schon . 







Fg.

----------


## schiene

> Von den Roten und Gelben gabs Wurstsalat .
> 
> Da mir meine Biene sagte es geht nicht bei uns in der Pampas , und darum sind sie so Teuer .
> 
> Hab ichs doch probiert und ein bischen was sieht man schon .


Wurstsalat aus Paprika?  ::   :: 
Ich sag auch immer probieren geht über studieren.Natürlich muss Aufwand und Nutzen im Verhältnis stehen.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, wahrscheinlich hast Du sie nicht befruchtet.  ::

----------


## rampo

Weni4tler.

Geht nicht mehr zuminders von meiner seite  :: 

Fg.

----------


## isaanfan

> Geht nicht mehr zuminders von meiner seite


Wie das denn? :: 
Warst Du früher mal Biene? ::

----------


## rampo

Es gibt wieder neue Viecher ,  Sueswasser HUMMER  sollen es werden .

Neuseeland 


Japan Red Clow 





Australien  Blauer Hummer 

im Wirtzhaus kann ich sie mir nicht leisten , also probier ich es halt so .

Ich sehe es schon im Traum , bin schon am Messer wetzen 


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gester der Anruf von der Uni , die Hummer oder Gungs  sind zum abhollen .

Hab noch  garnichts vorbereitet sie unterzubringen , normal geht das nicht so schnell bei der Uni  hab mit einen Monat gerchnet bis wir

die anderen Hummer oder Gungs bekommen .

Schnell was zusammen Pasteln und dan zur Uni die Viecher holen , 40 Stk .

Insgesamt kammen 100 Stk von BBK , 40 davon fuer uns . 















Fg.Bin am Becken Putzen fuer unser Neuen Untermitter.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, schon wieder ein neues Hobby? Pass auf dass Dich keiner von den Krebsen an den Eiern erwischt.  ::

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler manche lieben das  :: 

Immer am suchen von Neuen in der Pampas , und immer das was nicht jeder macht .

Fg.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Rampo
wie gross und wie schweer werden die Fiecher
und wie lange dauert es bis sie im Topf oder auf dem Grill landen ?

da läuft einem ja getz schon das Wasser im Munde zusammen 
Limettensaft und Knoblauchmajonese 
Stück Weissbrot dazu ....oh man

----------


## rampo

Es dauert 9 Monate bis sie 30 cm Gross sind , und dan landen sie im Topf .

Aber nicht alle , ein paar bleiben fuer die Zucht wens  bei uns  klappt  ist nur ein versuch bei uns und in der Uni .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Laut der Uni sol ein Stueck von den Krebsen , um die 200 Baht kosten .

Ab 30 Grad Wasser  gibts Nam Keng  Eis .

Sie brauchen sehr viel Platz ,  40 m2 duerften aber reichen .

Auch bei er Uni sind sie erst am lernen .

Es geht bei uns welche sind problemlos in der Haltung , mit ca 9 Monaten sollen sie 30 cm Gross sein , und fuer das Heisse Wasser fertig . 





Pflanzen ganz wichtig , wen ich sie beobachte , bei den Roten und Weissen die halten sich sehr vie in den Pflanzen auf , die Blauen nicht .

Sie koennen in jedes Becken . 

Hab noch Schnecken ins Wasser gegeben fuer die Reinigung, und wen sie Groesser sind zur Fuetterung 


Diese Schnecken werden auch von den Isaanis gerne gegessen , ja was essen sie nicht ist leichter .

Fg.  jo von nix kummt a nix .

----------


## schiene

Wie groß bezw. schwer werden die Hummer denn bis sie "schlachtreif" sind ?

----------


## rampo

Wen es Klappt sollen sie mit ca 9 Monaten ein 1/2 Kg auf die Wagge bringen ,und sind bereit fuer 

die Hummer Zange .

Da ich keine Hummerzange habe , versuche ichs mit der Beisszange wen es so weit ist .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, meine Frau hat die Scheren auf ein Holzbrett gelegt und mit einem Holzhammer drauf geklopft. War auch erfolgreich.
Schönen Gruß.

----------


## rampo

Ja wir Eiheimischen wissen uns zu Helfen .

Wie sagt ein Sprichwort in Oesterreich 

Ma kaun schau Pled sei , z,hoefm must da hold wissn

Fg.

----------


## rampo

meinen mit Liebe , gezogenen Paprika , in A sagt man des wird wos (Das wird was)







Meine Biene meint warum machst du mit Gemuesse und Tieren es so mit Liebe , und bei mir   :: 

Die Antwort ich esse sie , bin ja kein Menschefresser .

Bin auch kein Faen von Rindfleisch. :: 

Dafuer geht es mit den Tomaten dem Ende zu ,

der Ertrag war ganz Supper der Preis fuer 1 Kg NICHT , das  Neue  Mopet vom Sohn muss noch ein wenig warten .

Der Ertrag von 1 Tag .







Das werden die Naechsten Desser  Tomaten .







Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Na, dann streng Dich bei Deiner Biene auch einmal ein bißchen an mit Liebe! Wird dann Dein Schaden nicht sein, Rampo. Nach dem Motto, ein jeder Niederösterreicher ist ein Faserschmeichler, wirst es schon hin kriegen. ::

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler .

Die Zeiten sind vorbei sie ist Gluecklich , und ich Verheiratet .

Aber ich weiss Alter schuetzt vor Torheit nicht , in Thailand gang und gebe .

Fg. Aus der Pampas .

----------


## wein4tler

Wieso? Hast Du eine Torheit vor? Solange Du noch keine Pampers trägst ist doch alles in Ordnung. Wirst Du doch nicht "der faule Willi" bei der Biene Maja geworden sein. Also los im Tangoschritt.

----------


## rampo

Nur wen ich mir den Tanzpartner ausuchen kann.

Zur Zeit ist Ernte von PUN KAURW angesagt ich hoffe ich hab den Namen von dem Unkraut richtig geschrieben ,












Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wieso Unkraut? Ich sehe doch Früchte dran. Wird doch ein Gemüse sein.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Yo eh peter, das sind มะเขือยาว / ma-küa-yaao  >> http://bit.ly/1hgiAgn

Aber da ossi beharrt (an anderer stelle) d'rauf, dass des isaanische "PUN KAURW" sind! 

Bin eh schon still  ::

----------


## wein4tler

TW Du hast wieder einmal recht. Meine Frau sagt auch dass es ma-küa-yaao sind. Sie meint die schmecken gegrillt oder gebraten sehrgut.

----------


## wein4tler

*Thai Long Green*, Thai Green:  15-30 (-50) cm lange, hellgrüne Frucht, wird bei Saatgutreife gelb.  Weich, sehr feines Aroma, fruchtig, sahnig pilzartig.  Sehr gut  im Freiland oder Gewächshaus: ab Ende Juli bis Mitte Oktober, Staude: 0,8 -1,5m, Blüten: wenig  violett.
Als diese Sorte von Melanzani sind sie hier im Handel.

----------


## rampo

Wie alle Jahre sind sie auf der Jagt nach Reisratten und zuenden gleich den ganzen Jungwald an .

----------


## rampo

Die Biene hat den Notruf gemacht , und sie kammen auch .

Dein Freund und Helfer .

----------


## rampo

So schauts im Papier Wald jetzt aus , macht aber den Baeumchen nicht viel.

----------


## rampo

Hab dan selbst aber Kontroliert auch ein wenig gezuendelt rund um das Haus .





Das Problem ist jetzt im Wald hatten die Schlangen ihre ruhe , jetzt werden sie uns besuchen .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Wegen dem Viehzeugs hab ich schon immer bammel wenn du da durch deine Pflanzen streifst. Da müsste bei mir immer erst der Hund durch  ::

----------


## rampo

Die Erste war schon eingetroffen , leider gibts keine nah aufnamen die Biene wollte nicht naeher kommen und musste 

nach den Bildern die Waesche wechseln .

Sie ist nicht Giftig Mu Sing  ihre lieblingspeise sind Feldratten die die auch die Isaanis gerne essen .

Mu Sing ist auch eine sehr schmackhafte Schlange die Isaanis essen sie am liebsten , Kobras nicht .











Musste sie einwenig halten sie wolte sich nicht Knippsen lassen .

Fg.

Fuer die Tierschuetzer sie ist wieder in Freiheit .

----------


## rampo

Ganz in der Naehe hat eine Wachtlfarm begonnen , muste ihr natuerlich einen Besuch abstatten.

ART GERECHTE HALTUNG  ::    von 30 000 Stk Wachtel (Nok ka Tar ) solte es nicht passen der Tiger mochtdes .

----------


## rampo

Es gibt dafuer auch ein eigenes Futter der Sack 460  Baht 30  Kg 

Die Ei ausbruetter .

----------


## rampo

Dieser Kostet 28 000 Baht , der Neueste Schrei .






Meine Biene hatte wie immer bei Neuen Sachen Glaenzende Augen und das beteutet nichts gutes ,

und so war es auch .  :: 

Beim Nachhausefahren kam was kommen muste , kannst du mir auch so einen Stall von den Tieren BASTELN . ::  

Hab noch nicht zugesagt , aber auch nicht abgesagt .

Da angeblich die Eier von Wachtl die Podenz anregen sollen gabs am Abend ein Eierspeiss von 100 Eiern .

Duerften zu wenig gewessen sein KEINE WIRKUNG .  :: 

Fg.

----------


## pit

> Duerften zu wenig gewessen sein KEINE WIRKUNG .


Auf Hühnereier kann man sich dabei auch nicht mehr verlassen! Hatte neulichst 3 gegessen und 2 haben nur gewirkt.   :: 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Die Landwirtschaft von Rampo wird wieder um ein Stück bereichert - die Haltung von Wachteln zur Steigerung seiner Potenz. Da weißt ja bald nimmer wohin mit der ganzen Potenz.  ::

----------


## doll_er

Also mit meiner Potenz bin fast 62 Jahre habe ich noch keine Probleme, meine Fee ist sehr zufrieden.
In einem Forum habe ich meine Bilder gezeigt da meinte einer das ist nicht artgerecht gehalten keine Wiese und Palmen fehlen, wenn ich diese Wachtelbilder sehe frage ich mich was einige von uns erwarten? 
Bin nun vorsichtig mit den Bildern in den Foren!

----------


## wein4tler

Nach dem österreichischen Tierschutz-u. Tierhaltungsgesetz ist es sicher nicht artgerecht. Aber Rampo ist ja in Thailand.

----------


## doll_er

> Nach dem österreichischen Tierschutz-u. Tierhaltungsgesetz ist es sicher nicht artgerecht. Aber Rampo ist ja in Thailand.


Und ich auf den Philippinen., in Österreich oder in Germany könnte ich das nicht machen da sind die Gesetze zu streng.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Wachtel (Nok ka Tar ) solte es nicht passen der Tiger mocht des


นกกระทา / nok krata

Artgerechte Haltung:

Man sollte aber auch dazuschreiben, dass diese Vögel sehr schreckhaft sind u. wegen jedem "Furz" aufschrecken.
Wären die Käfige höher, so würden sie Platz zum Auffliegen haben und sich das Genick brechen.

Aber klar "artgerecht" ist das allemal' nicht!

_daTeiger_

----------


## wein4tler

*Rezepte:*

*Wachteleier in Champignons*

Zutaten für 4 Portionen:

12 große Champignons 
12 kleine Wachteleier 
120 g Kräuterbutter, Salz, Pfeffer  

Zubereitung:

Champignons putzen, waschen, die Stiele entfernen, die Köpfe trocken tupfen, mit Salz und Pfeffer bestreuen. Die Pilze in eine gefettete flache Auflaufform setzen. 
Wachteleier einzeln aufschlagen, in die Pilze geben. Kräuterbutter darauf verteilen. Die Form in den vorgeheizten Backofen setzen, die Eier stocken lassen. 
Backzeit bei 175°C etwa 15 min. 
Zubereitungszeit: ca. 10min
(http://www.chefkoch.de ; damonMW) 


*Wachteleier  in Fleischbällchen*

Zutaten für 4 Portionen:
12 kleine Wachteleier 
300 g Putenhackfleisch

1 cm Ingwer, 1/4 Bund Schnittlauch 
30 g Mehl, 1  Hühnerei  
50 g Semmelbrösel 
Öl für die Pfanne 



Zubereitung
Die Eier in einen Topf mit kaltem Wasser geben und unter Umrühren in etwa 3 Minuten hart kochen. Abschrecken und pellen.

Das Hackfleisch in eine Schüssel geben. Den Ingwer schälen und dazu reiben oder ganz fein hacken.

Den Schnittlauch waschen, trockenschütteln, fein hacken und zugeben. Senf zugeben und zu einem glatten Teig mischen. Jedes Ei in Mehl wenden, dann in Hackfleisch hüllen.

Das Hühnerei verquirlen. Semmelbrösel auf einen Teller streuen, Öl in der Pfanne erhitzen.

Die Bällchen jeweils erst im Ei, dann in Semmelbröseln wenden, im Öl ausbacken (mittlere Hitze, öfter drehen).

Wer mag auf Rucola servieren. 
Zubereitungszeit: ca. 25 Minuten
(Rezept: http://www.genial-lecker.de)

----------


## rampo

DANKE  Wein4tler.

Noch ist es nicht so weit .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So haben sie vor 30 Tagen ausgeschaut.


Und so Heute .






5 Tote gabs auch am Anfang , duerfte sich mit 9 Monaten ausgehen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hatte vor kurzem wieder Besuch FALANG , der mich wieder mir Senf versorgte .

Und mit Cilli Samen und andere Samen die in  nicht in Thailand erhaeltlich sind .

Der Beste Senf aus Oesterreich .










Fg.

----------


## doll_er

> Hatte vor kurzem wieder Besuch FALANG , der mich wieder mir Senf versorgte .
> 
> Und mit Cilli Samen und andere Samen die in  nicht in Thailand erhaeltlich sind .
> 
> Der Beste Senf aus Oesterreich .
> 
> 
> Fg.


Da stimme ich dir zu, habe auch etliche mitgebracht.

----------


## rampo

Hab Gestern die 1 Pilze gerntet .












Mittags gabs gkeich Gebackene .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

So schaut der Anbau aus .

Hab wieder mal vor ein bissen Pilze zu machen , nur fuer uns . 

Ein paar binkel Stroh und die Pilzsporen reinstecken vorher Waessern die Strohballen . 

Abdecken mit Plastik und alle 3 Tage die Strohballen waessern in 8-10 Tagen sollen sie Spriessen die Schwammerln .














Fg.

----------


## schiene

Ich staune immer wieder was du so alles auf deiner "Ranch" machst.Respekt ::

----------


## rampo

Hab Gestern wieder meine Fische abgezaehlt , und gereinigt .

In 8 Tagen sind es 2 Monate die ich sie Fuettere , werde aber noch 2-3 Wochen weiter Fuettern bis ich sie in den Teich schmeisse .

Sie haben noch nicht die Groesse die ich mir erhoft habe .









Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Genügt das bißchen Wasser in dem Fischbehälter?

----------


## rampo

Genuegt vollkommen den am Abend kommt der Regen der es voll macht .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So sie sind Gross genug ab in den Teich , und in 4 Monaten auf den Griller .







Und dan im Teller 


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern war wieder Grosskampftag . 

Ein Paar Huntert Kg ,fuer Frankreich standen auf den Program . 


Helfe da meistens mit und zaehle die Saecke , ueber 10 wird es schon kritisch fuer unser Arbeiter .  

Keiner ist Perfekt, bei mir haberts mit dem Schreiben aber beim Rechnen gibts keine Probleme .













Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Sind das Grillen in den Säcken?

----------


## rampo

> Sind das Grillen in den Säcken?


Ja 500 Kg Ungeziefer in Saecken , fuer August hat sich ein Agrar ING   aus Deuschland angesagt der moechte das gleich machen wie 

die Franzosen .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Na, dann in die Hände gespuckt. Da wartet Arbeit auf Dich und Deinen Schmetterling.

----------


## rampo

Zuerst hasts die Biene erwischt mit einer Krankheit , das mich und dem Sohn sehr aus dem Haeuschen bracht.

Der Sohn blieb 2 Wochen der Schule fern , muste den Dolmetscher spielen hat aber sicher nicht versaeumt .

Sie ist aber wieder voll bei der Arbeit die Biene , und dann kam ich zum Handkuss hoher Blutdruck .

Als der Blutdruck wieder seine richtigen  werte brachte , kammen Schlafstoerungen  einmal Heiss dan wieder Kalt  Fieber Durchfall .

Die Ursache eine Darminvektion , in Uni KKH machten sie eine Blut  Urin Kot und Lungen Kontrolle und es gab dan Tableten in huelle und fuelle .

Die Bauernfamilie ist wieder voll bei der Sache 


In der leidenden Zeit hab ich mich nur aufs Fischefuettern verlegt .









Fg. Ja auch beim Bau gibts eine Verschiebung , mein Bauleiter hatte einen Auto Unfall und ist erst in 1 Monat wieder Einsatzfehig .

----------


## wein4tler

Na dann für die Zukunft alles Gute und Gesundheit für Euch alle. Ein Rampo ist ja nicht umzubringen.

----------


## rampo

Unsere 2 Rasenmaeher wurden Befruchtet . 

Die von der Frau bekamm Samen von Charolle . 



Mein Goldstueck natuerlich was besonderes . 

Der Spender

Hat natuerlich seinen Preis . 


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Und ich habe gedacht Du machst das selber.  ::

----------


## rampo

> Und ich habe gedacht Du machst das selber.


Der Durchmesser wuerde Passen , an der Laenge scheiterts  :: 

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Da die Biene  und ich fast 2 Monate auser gefecht waren , mussten wir Besuche absagen .

Jetzt gehts wieder Los , der erste war Gestern Uni Kalasin .

Fuer den 23 September hat sich eine Groesser Gruppe angesagt .






Es schmeckt ihnen 









Wie immer ein Kleines Abschitsgeschenk 


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Groessere Gruppe vom 23 September .






















4 Solche Teller wurden verdrueckt , der Hunger aber nicht gestillt.


Fg. Der Bauer .

----------


## rampo

Hab mir Heute wieder ein paar Schweinchen eingestellt 3 Stk , platz haette ich ja fuer 50 . 

Die Ferkelpreis sind wieder halbwegs so um 1200 Baht vor 3 Monat noch um die 1800 Baht . 

Die 3 sind aber nur fuer den Eigenverbrauch , die Tiefkuehltruhe wird schon leer und das Rauchfleisch geht dem Ende zu so wie die Bratwuerstel . 

1 Kommt in die Truhe . 

2 Die Haelfte wird zu Rauchfleisch und Bratwuerstell , die andere Haelfte habe ich in einen Feucht Froehlichen beisamensein einer Aelteren Thaidamme 

zum 70 Geburtstag versprochen seit her halte ich mich bei Besuch zurueck . 

Der Schwiegersohn muss sie halt dan hollen , er hat ja eh nicht zu tun. 

Die 3 ist Eiserne Reserve , man weis nie was kommt .







Fg. Der Bauer .

----------


## schiene

Der Eber der ist Missverstimmt weil seine Kinder Ferkel sind.Nicht nur die Frau alleine nein alle sind sie Schweine  ::

----------


## rampo

Hab Gestern meine 2 Lieblinge verkauft , konnte bei dem Angebot nicht nein sagen .

Werde mir wen die Regenzeit beginnt wieder 2 Kaufen , aber wieder was Spezielles .



Der Neue Besitzer , es gibt schon Leute mit Geld in der Pampas.




Fg. Der Bauer .

----------


## rampo

Wieder eimal ein Groesserer Nationen Besuch 15 Nationen 30 Menschen .

Afrika kann nicht weit sein .

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

China und Indien beim Kochen 



Der Abschied ist mir nicht schwer gefallen 

Das Geschenk hab schon 50 Stk davon 



Fg.

----------


## rampo

Gestern stand wieder wie alle 6 Monate die Wasserueberpruefung auf dem Program .

Alle 6 Monate kommen sie , man will ja Gesund Sterben auch unsere Viecher .

Wie immer Gratis oder Umsonst , 3 Kaffee gabst fuer sie .

Das Bier  am Abend Ueberprueffe ich selbst , das Wasser  ist in bester Ordnung Trinkwasser .

Das Bier auch .







Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn Du schon 50 Stück von den Uhren hast, könntest ein Uhrengeschäft eröffnen. Unter dem Motto "Wem die Stunde schlägt".
Dachte immer nur Heuschrecken sind gefrässig, aber Studenten sind anscheinend noch gefrässiger.

----------


## Enrico

Und mit dem Bier, das testen wir mal genauer irgendwann  ::

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler.

Und erst die Pensonisten , wen es was umsonnst gibt .

Du als Jung Pensonist wirst es auch noch schaffen  :: 

Cheff .

Geb ab Heute immer 1 mehr in den Kuehlschrank , aber laenger als 3 Tage lass ich es nicht im Schrank .

Wegen dem schlecht werden  :: 

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, stell Dir vor da gibt es Pensionistenvereine von den Roten und den Schwarzen. Die organisieren Tagesfahrten und auch Reisen.
Die sind jetzt bei mir vorbei gekommen und wollten mich einladen, zur nächsten Ausfahrt. Habe ihnen gesagt, sie sollen in 20 Jahren wiederkommen, jetzt habe ich noch keine Zeit dafür.  :: 
Bin kein Freund von solchen Parteiorganisationen. Die sollen mich in Ruhe lassen.

----------


## rampo

Bananen gibts genug , Chips zum TV klotzen gemacht .

Je nach Guster Salzen oder Zuckern .



















Fg. Der Bauer .

----------


## rampo

Leider haben sie mich nicht naeher an sie gelassen .





Ist ganz selten das man eine Gruppe Junger Halbstarken auf einen Haufen erwischt .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Lied für Rampo den Bauern:

Auf der Lauer, auf der Lauer liegt der Rampo-Bauer.
Seht Euch mal den Bauern an, wie der Bauer lauern kann.
Sind die Geckos groß am Plan, schickt er sie dann nach Japan.
Auf der Lauer, auf der Lauer liegt der Rampo-Bauer.

Die Melodie zum Singen dazu:

----------


## rampo

Danke fuer das Staendchen Wein4tler .

Ja die Bauern um 3 Baht lassen sie sich auf der Zunge eine Blut patter zwicken .

Vor Jahren gabs das Maerchen auch bei uns im Negerdorf , die Japps zahlen 30 000 -50 000 fuer einen Duckai .

Aber er muss 52 cm Laenge und 450 Gramm haben .

Etliche im Dorf haben sie dan gefuettert um auf das Gewicht und die Laenge zu kommen , bei uns wurde das Futter uer sie gekauf 

Wir  haben ja genug Ungeziefer  :: 

Hab aber nie gehoert das einer sie auch verkauft haette , in Pulverform besteht eine Nachfrage aber nach China .






Fg. Der Bauer  :: untern Bamm 38 Grad .

----------


## wein4tler

Ist ein ganz schönes Vieh, was Du da in der Hand hast. Mein Schwager hat mir einmal Eidechsen-Lap gekocht. Ob das von einem Tukae war, weiß ich nicht. Denke es waren andere Eidechsen. Hat aber gut geschmeckt.
Was machen die Chinesen mit dem Pulver? Wofür ist das gesund?
Bei den Schlangen soll es für die Haut gesund sein.

----------


## wein4tler

Habe bei Herrn Google was darüber gefunden:

Das Reptil wird seit hunderten Jahren in der traditionellen chinesischen Medizin bei Asthma, Diabetes und Hautproblemen verwendet und deshalb zermörsert, zu Pillen verarbeitet oder als Tee aufgebrüht.
Die unbegründete Behauptung, der Gecko sei ein Heilmittel gegen Aids, hat den illegalen Handel seit 2009 in die Höhe schnellen lassen.

----------


## rampo

Die Eidechsen die dein Schwager gemacht hat waren sicher solche ,

um an sie ran zukommen graben sie fast einen Meter tief.







Hab aber noch keine gegessen , dabei gibt es bei uns sehr viele .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wir waren damals nach Ubon Ratchathani unterwegs und da hat er am Strassenrand bei einem Standl so ein Netz voller Eidechsen gekauft. Die gab es dann zum Abendessen. Meine Frau verwechselte auch noch das Wort und sagte mir es gibt faschierte Eichkätzchen.
Aber durch Nachfragen kam ich dann sehr wohl darauf, dass es sich um besagte Eidechsen handelte.

----------


## rampo

Hatten wieder einmal Besuch die 6 Klasse vom Nachbarsdorf , die anderen Klassen kommen noch.

Die Fische wie immer , intresant  (Essen)










5 Haetten sicher noch Platz gehabt .





Fg.

----------


## rampo

Das Optimale Wetter bei uns 5 Monat kein Regen , zum Trocknen von Casawa Blaetter .

Billiges Viehfutter und noch dazu , mit Naehrwert .










Die Ersten Jungbaeuerinnen wolten schon  die Ersten Saecke  , abhollen .


Fg.

----------


## schiene

Sag mal Rampo,du kannst auch nicht lange ruhig sitzen und brauchst immer was zu tun.
Finde ich gut  ::

----------


## rampo

Ja Schiene .

Haette ich hier in der Pampas keine Beschaeftigung , ich wehre verzweifelt .

Keine 8 Stunden , aber  so 2 -3 Stunden  auf den Tag gerechnet  mit Kaffee und Planschbecken Pause das macht mir das leben lebenswert.

Wichtig ist man hat eine zerstreung , der eine Fahrt Rad  , der andere macht Rundreisen in Thailand  bei mir ist halts so .

Und der Familie ist auch geholfen , und bringt noch dazu ein paar Baht ein.

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Bist halt doch ein Arbeitstier, Rampo. Was mir gefällt ist, dass Du auch immer Neues ausprobierst. Für Deinen Sohn bist Du jedenfalls ein gutes Vorbild und ich hoffe er sieht das auch so.

----------


## rampo

Zum Casawa Hexln naemen wir nur die Blaetter, keine Staemme . 

Warum .1 Die Staemme haben keinen Naehrwert.



2 Die Staemme werden wieder zum setzen gebraucht .

3  Solten wir einen Ueberschuss von den Staemmen haben , 1 Stamm kostet 1 Baht  wird verkauft.





Auf Netz zum Trocknen .

----------


## rampo

Nach 2 Tagen  sind die Blaetter Trocken .


Zum Abhollen bereit .


Ich wuerde aber mit dem Hexler keine Casawa Wurtzen  Hexln ,  es wird nicht so fein und braucht mir dazu zu lange um zu Trocknen.

Da gehoert schon was richtiges dazu , nicht mit Elektromotor .

Obwohl unsere schon was halbwegs ordentiches ist .





Der Schutzschalter .



Wein4tler,  auf den Sohn  kann ich mich verlassen Buddha sei Dank .

Lass ueber ihn nichts kommen , nicht mal einen Regenschirm was Rengt .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So ein Falang Bauer solte halt immer am laufenden sein , was es Neues gibt .

Bei dem Sohn von meinen Freund , Milchbauer .


Reisstroh , fuer dieses Jahr  ganz wichtig .

Beim Futter mischen 

Alles sehr Tip Top  reinlich , ist ganz wichtig  bei den Milchbauern .

Die Milch wird bei jeder anlieferung kontroliert 






Fortsetzung folgt .

----------


## rampo

Einen Tag Alt  die Kleine .




Und das wurde ein Neujahrs Junges  , auch Weiblich .



Fuer einen Neuen , ist keinen Baht noch ueber .

Die 2 Maedchen   17  und 19  Jahre  haben erst vor kurzen  Zahnspangen bekommen , 80 000 Baht beim Teufel .

Aber Buddah sei dank , sie wolten keine Schoenheits OP da wehr die Farm draufgegangen .




Fortsetzung  folgt .

----------


## rampo

18 Baht fuer das Kg Milch , bekommt der Bauer zur Zeit.

Die Lieferung der Tanks von in der Frueh , in einen Tank gehen 40 Kg Milch .

In der Frueh  hat er ueber 300 Kg  und am Abend 200 Kg  Milch .








Das hat mich mehr Intressiert  , die Saecke .

Casawa Silo ,  ist aber eine andere Sorte  Casawa  wie man sie meistens sieht .

Bei uns sagen sie MAN HANA TI dazu ,  Schaut aus wie Casawa  , die Wurzen sind aber um die 50 % kleiner  als der Normale .

Die Wurzen haben einen Hohen Zuckergehalt , darum fuer die Keksindustrie  intressant .

Setzlinge zu bekommen ist fast  unmoeglich , aber wir hatten vor Jahren mal ein Paar .

Wird von der Keks Industrie verarbeitet , und die Felder sind auch in der Hand von ihnen.

Der Bauer  hat zugang um an die Schalen , zu kommen . Es wird Gewaschen und dan Geschaelt .


Haltpaar  ca 1 Monat  in den Saecken .


Fortsetzung kommt .

----------


## rampo

Da er auch Jungstiere  hat , und das  mich Intressiert hab  ich mich mal schlau gemacht .

Wie der Preis und der verkauf  ,funkt .

Das sind noch Kaelber , fuer die Zukunft  der Milch.

Die Weiblichen Kaelber bekommen Milch , 60 Tage lang .

Die Maenlichen  50 Tage .






Das die Jungstiere , Leider hat er vor 2 Tagen 5 Stueck verkauft , 8 Monate  Alt   350 Kg  15 000 Baht das Stueck.





5 Monate  Alt  Preis  10000 Baht ca 200 Kg 

Der ist 3 Monate Alt , Preis 5000 Baht 


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Auch zum Silier  eignen sich Casawa  Blaetter .

Aber erst nach 20 Tagen verfuettern , bis dahin sind die Giftrueckstaende  auch abgebaut .















Fg.

----------


## rampo

Da der Onkel Doktor  gesagt hat ich soll mehr trinken , aber nicht Bier und Kaffee .

Hab ich das mir zu Herzen genommen , aber Wasser alleine ist nicht so meins und die anderen Suesstoff getraenke auch nicht .

Da hat mir der Sohn was von der Schule mit gebracht.

Hab mir gleich ein paar Sammen zugelegt .



In der Schule gibts ein paar  solche Stauden , und der Sohn hat sie gleich gepluendert .


Nur die Blaetter werden gekocht , und jeh nach  Wunsch  mit Zucker ich machs mit Honig  gesuesst .





Schmeckt mir wirklich  , so den Tag aber am Abend doch das eine  oder zeite Bier  wegen dem einschlafen.






Fg.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja top rampo,
man soll doch etwas für seine Gesundheit tun und nicht erst wenn Onkel Dr sagt. ....wir müssen ihnen leider ein. Bein abnehmen...

----------


## rampo

Wieder mal eine Strohlieferung  bekommen , der Binkel 20 Baht .

Eine 2 Lieferung kommt noch ,  300 Binkel bringen sie nicht auf einen Pik Up  nur 150 Stk  dabei wehre sicher noch Platz gewaessen

in der Hoehe .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Das Stroh ist unter Dach und Fach.

Da haben die Rindviecher wider genug zum knappern .









Fg

----------


## schiene

Eine Kuh macht Muh viele Kühe machen Mühe.... ::

----------


## rampo

> Eine Kuh macht Muh viele Kühe machen Mühe....



Aber Viecher sind schon einfacher als MENSCHEN , Schiene .

Wird Dir sicher auch dein Schwiegervater bestaetigen .

Da 6 Rindviecher  mir zuweng sind hab ich mir noch 3  Stk angeschaut, 9  ist ja in Thailand eine Glueckzahl  hab mich aber dan fuer 4 Stk entschieden  , und als auch der Preis OK war eine Anzahlung gemacht .

Den Rest gibts bei Lieferung , am Abend .

Auch ausgemacht war das alle 4 Stk , gegen Wurm geimpft werden .





Fg.

----------


## rampo

So meine 4 Rindviecher sind auch im Stall .










Jetzt heists  nicht Fuettern sonder Maesten in 3-4 Monaten solls Rindfleisch geben .

3  mal am Tag gibt  Fressen .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Die brauchen das aber auch. Schauen ja aus wie Hungerhaken. Aber bei Dir wird es ihnen gut gehen.

----------


## Enrico

All das wäre auch genau das was mir liegen würde, sollten wir in Thailand leben. Herrlich

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## rampo

Da Franzl da Antikicker , gibt sein Senf o ueber  Rindviecher .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

@rampo

Na warte!

Wirst schon noch sehen, was du dir damit einbrockst, wennst auf mich losgehst!   :: 

LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

ja, dann kriagt er kan Senf mehr zum dazua gebn.  ::

----------


## rampo

Franzl .

Immer gest auf de klan Dickn los , seits in Austria bist .

Des eibrockte loefelt ie mier selber aus . :: 

Das leben geht auch ohne Senf weiter , ok in einen Forum solte es sein .

Gibt jo genug die sich in die Hose Schei..... 


Fg.

----------


## rampo

So jetzt habe ich meine Rindviecher fast 1Monat schon durchgefuettert .

Ich hoffe sie gefallen meinen Freund , dem Herr Franz jetzt schon besser da er meinen Viecher nur 2 Krankheiten zu kommen lies.

Hautkrankheit und Beinfrass.

Billige Rindviecher gibts nur Halbverhungert Franzl , die Kunst liegt halt dan sie auf Vordermann zu bringen .







Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, gratuliere Dir nun haben sie schon was auf den Rippen. Bist nicht nur ein guter Saubauer, sondern verstehst Dich auch mit dem Rindvieh gut.  ::

----------


## rampo

> Rampo, gratuliere Dir nun haben sie schon was auf den Rippen. Bist nicht nur ein guter Saubauer, sondern verstehst Dich auch mit dem Rindvieh gut.



Danke , Wein4tler  darum komme ich auch halbwegs in den Formen zurecht .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab wieder einmal  Sturm freie Budde , die Frau geht mit ihren Ungziefer 1 Woche nach BKK.













Fg.

----------


## schiene

Dann darfs am Abend auch ein Bierchen mehr sein ... :: 

Ich hab gesehen das du auch das Beer Lao hast.Gibts das bei euch immer zu kaufen oder nur ab und wann?
In unserer gegend gibt's das nur ab und wann im Macro und da auch nur wenig.

----------


## rampo

Hallo Schiene , auch bei uns gibts kein LAO  im  Markt .

Manchmal bringt die Verwantschaft  aus Laos  Bier  fuer mich mit  , oder auch Falang Besucher aus BBK .

Noch  lasse ich mir nicht vorschreiben  wie viel Bier ich zu mir naehme , wan so weit kommt gibts ROT .

Wer Arbeiten kann kann auch Saufen , wer Voegeln  kann aber nicht Fliegen .

Das letzte  Treffen ( Tip )  hats noch in mir .

Am Abend so um die 2-3 Bier , solte mich die Muse kuessen  sinds gleich mehr .

FG :zwinker:

----------


## rampo

Im Garten wird auch fleissig gearbeitet , Duengen .





Mein Bereich ist beim Planschbecken .



Die Rossella  Stauden kommen sehr schoen  so Klein und schon voller Fruechte .

Hatte 20 Stk angebaut , aber die Junghunde  haben dan danach gegraben , 3 Stk habens ueberlebt jetzt warte ich halt auf die Fruecht mit Sammen von den drei 


Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.


Na endlich mal was (wirklich) aus dem Garten, ......nicht nur die "floristischen Kühe"!  




_FW_

----------


## TeigerWutz

*Wegen der Roselle !*

In Samui gab es (seinerzeit) viele wildwachsene Stauden davon. 
Meine "Weibsen" machten mir daraus eben dieses wohlschmeckende Getraenk.

Jahre spaeter in Bangkok, gab es nat. solche wild. Stauden nicht und ich kaufte mir immer den konzentrierten 1:3
Fruchtsirup der _Fa. Doi Kham_ in der 700ml Flasche zu stolzen 52.- Baht. (mittlerweile 60THB)



Ich glaube 2x war es, dass ich mich verleiten liess, ein billigeres Produkt (die Gier ist ein Laster, gell Ossi?), einer anderen Firma zu kaufen
und mit diesen billigeren Getraenken fuerchterlich "einzufahren" (zu scheitern).

Also, falls wer in Verlegenheit geraet sich solchen Rosellesirup kaufen zu wollen, dem rate ich nur den von der Fa. Doi Kham (Royal Project Foundation)

LG TW

----------


## rampo

> .
> 
> 
> Na endlich mal was (wirklich) aus dem Garten, ......nicht nur die "floristischen Kühe"!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FW_


Ja Herr Tiger , hab wegen der Selbstdarstellung  meine Rindviecher ein wenig hervorgehoben '

Ich mag den Saft  von Roselle auch .

FW  ist das jetzt dein Kuenstler  Name .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Vom Tiger Wutz zum Fort-Wutzler.  ::    Vielleicht kommt noch das wahre Ich zum Vorschein.

----------


## rampo

Fuer meinen Freund  FW.

Hab geglaubt jetzt wird es ein weng ruhig ,im Bauerhof .

Die Frau kam gerade von der UNI , wie immer mit einer Ueberraschung .

Hoere sie schon sagen moch des miedn Wossa , BITTE .







Fg.

----------


## rampo

So die Chillis sind auch in der Erde , es waren doch ein paar Tausend .




Die Ersten zeigen schon Bluetten .

Und ab ins Planschbecken .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Und schon macht er´s brav mit dem Wasser. Schließlich bist ja auch der Altbauer und da steht Dir des zua. Hihihi.
Nimmst des Wasser von Deinem Plantschbecken?

----------


## rampo

Ja immer Brav , wen die Biene  Blehrt .

Das mit Wasser da lass ich keinen Thai rann, es soll ja doch einwenig halten.

Noch brauch ich das Planschbecken nicht anzapfen , Wasser gibts noch genug .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Wie bewässerst Du die Pflanzen? Hast Du da ein Regnersystem oder mit Schläuchen? Ist ja eine große Fläche, die da mit Wasser versorgt werden muss.
Der Großbauer bei Gerasdorf hat auch riesige Felder mit Zucchini, Erdbeeren, Gurken und auch Spargel. Der hat ein Regner-System mit Pumpe das er zeitweise laufen lässt. Aber er hat einige Leute die die Wasserrohre dazu verlegen. Ist ein mobiles System.

----------


## rampo

Wen sich die Pfanzen ein wenig entwickelt haben gibts  die Tropf bewaesserung .







Mit den Gefoerderten Grossbauern  aus  Gerasdorf, kann ich natuerlich nicht kongorieren .

Bin ja nur ein Kleiner Schrebergarten pfleger , nicht EIN  mal BESITZER .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bilder  vom  Ausflug  von der Frau in  BBK ,  hab Extra einen  Spion  hingeschickt  ob sie auch  wirklich anwesend ist  :: 










Das sollen laut meiner Frau , Leute sein die bei Ackerbau und Viezucht  was zu Sagen haben in Thailand .

Einer von ihnen wolte gerne den  Falang  sehen und kennen lernen .

Ich solte  beim naechsten mal  mit dabei sein , hab zu meiner Frau gesagt ich hab keine Zeit fuers Bankok  Hilten .

Darauf sie Dafuer gibts eine Extra  Einladung  von der Landwirtschaft , ist nicht wie auf einen  normalen  Markt .




Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Du bist wirklich einzigartig. Hahaha. War Bangkok Hilton nicht die Bezeichnung für ein Gefängnis Namens Bangkwang. Da gab es einen Film mit so einer rothaarigen Schauspielerin, ich glaub Nicole Kidman hieß die. War ganz gut gemacht, ist aber schon lange her, so um 1989 herum.

----------


## rampo

Da sich mal wieder eine Gruppe  Jungbaeuerinnen angesagt hat (Gestern ) leider war aber keine dabei fuer meinen JUNGBAEUERINNEN  KALENDER .

Der Tisch war vorbereitet  es gab  Entgiftungs  Tee (  Lang Jhueth)   und eine kalte Isaan Schlachtplatte .

Der Tee ist zum Trinken  sol den Koerper  angeblich entgiften .

Bestaeht aus den Blaetter  von einem Kletterranke  , und Gras . Bei Toeh.













Die Kletter Ranke .




Das Gras  .Bei Toeh.



Kommt noch was.

----------


## rampo

Irgend  wan kommen sie sicher mit einen Doppeldecker Bus oder mit dem Zug .








Das Logo  .

Der Anfuehrer der Gruppe 






Kommt noch was .

----------


## rampo

Dan nach Speis und Trank gings Viecher schauen .

Der Casawa Silo  hat sie sehr Intressiert .









Ungeziefer gibts zur Zeit  , nur ein paar Becken fuer versuche und wen das Sterben vorbei ist gleich der Start wieder .

----------


## rampo

Wie es so ist man kommt mit nix  , und geht mit ein paar Saeckchen .

EM nicht nur fuer Viecher man kanns auch trinken .

Fuer Menschen die Probleme mit Hemorieden haben , das lindert die Schmerzen .

Pet Sang Kat .

Oder man hat Probleme mit Stuhlgang .

Pak Pang Muang .

Der Abschied  .



Wie immer alles Brav vernichtet .


Das wars  

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Kletterpflanze Rang Tschüd habe ich auch im Garten. Die holt sich immer der Nachbar zum Entgiften, wenn der Alkoholkonsum zu wild war.



Sie hat eine schöne blaue Blüte. Die Frucht sieht sehr interessant aus.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ....es gab  Entgiftungs  Tee (  Lang Jhueth) 
> 
> Der Tee ist zum Trinken  sol den Koerper  angeblich entgiften .
> 
> Bestaeht aus den Blaetter  von einem Kletterranke  , und Gras . Bei Toeh.


Als KS muss ich was dazuschreiben, was manche vllt. doch interessiert!  

*างจืด / Rang tschüt* ist die Pflanze _Thunbergia laurifolia_
http://www.heilkraeuter.de/lexikon/rang-jued.htm

In TH werden die Blätter dieser Pflanze übrigens auch als Antipyretikum hergenommen.

---------------

Jetzt noch das (Gras) "Bai Toei/ใบเตย"  Google-Bildersuche
Genaugenommen sind's die Blätter von der Pflanzenfamilie > สกุลเตยทะเล / saigun toei tale / Pandanus

Also auf Deutsch *Schraubenpalmen*

---------------

"Pet Sang Kat" -  Bot. Name สกุลเถาคัน / sagun tao kan 

..ist =  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cissus

Medicinal uses (Achtung! Englisch)





So, jetzt jetzt hab' ich mich wieder genug klug ausgeschixxen 

LKSG v.  TW

----------


## rampo

Heute war bei uns in der Vorstadt  der Heisseste  Tag 42 Grad .

War  schon 6 x Planschen , in Auer oder Wald  ist sicher nicht so Warm Herr Franz .

Morgen ist Tagwache um 5 Uhr  muss die  Troepferl Anlage  fuer die Supercilli  machen .

So das wir sie auch auf den Talat  schmeissen koennen , der Kg Preis kann sich auch schon sehen lassen das Kg 100 Baht .

Ja die Trockenheit treibt die Gemuesse Preis.

So jetzt gehe ich mal wieder , irgend wan kommt ja der Winter wieder in der Vorstadt .







Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Schöner Pool  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

>

----------


## rampo

So das wehre auch erledigt , es heist ja zur Zeit  Wasser Sparen .









Der Schoenste  Juengling  Franz  von der 7 Stiege aus Simmering , den Chili  grigst du natuerlich nicht Gratis  aber 50 %  Biliger 

von mir .

Jetzt sog nu amol , i bin Sierig .

Fg.  Der Bauer aus der Vorstadt .

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, was machen Deine Fischteiche? Genug Wasser und Fische?

----------


## rampo

> Rampo, was machen Deine Fischteiche? Genug Wasser und Fische?


So ca 1 Monat hab ich noch genug  fuer  Pla Sawein , Pla Buc  , fuer die Pla Duc  reichts noch fuer 3 Monat  hab absichtlich  viele  Pla Duc im Teich 

solte es doch mal ein Problem  mit Wasser geben .

Das Dorf  mit ihren Eingeborenen  hat  mit Trinkwasser  Probleme , wir Helfen  wos geht  aber nur in kleinen Gebinde nicht zum  Sonkran  Planschen .

Fg.

Ps . Die 1 von 5 Partys  hab ich hinter mir .

----------


## rampo

Heute kam der Viehaendler  , und schaute sich die Rindviecher  genau an .

Wir kammen aber mit dem Preis  den er  zu zahlen  bereit war nicht  auf den Punkt .













Der letzte der Viehaendler gab mir einen Tip , wichtig fuer ihn ist  der Bauch von den Jung Bullen  , solte tiefer  als die Eier sein .

Solte ja auch bei Menschen vorkommen , darum gibts bei uns keinen Spiegel  im Schlafzimmer .

Jetzt warte ich halt bis er mit der Flasche  frischen  Sa to  kommt , da kommen wir uns dan naeher  im Preis .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bei uns im Umkreiss gibt Trinkwasser  Probleme  , das erste Wasser  vom  Regen vom Dach solte man halt nicht Trinken .

Noch kann ich  wos geht aushelfen , es spriest  noch aus den Brunnen .







Will aber nicht in den Himmel kommen , hab mich an die Hitze  gewoehn  und in der Hoele sollen auch die Schoensten Frauen sein .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

So jetzt duerft der Regen doch kommen , da ich Gras brauch fuer meine Rindviecher  wird eines angebaut  das Peste  Gras ist fuer 

Thailand    Nephiergras

(Elefantengras) Waechst  fast  wie  Zuckerohr  aber halt ewig  , braucht auch nicht viel Wasser .

Hat einen Hohen Zuckergehalt , fuer die Rindviecher  ganz ideal .

Auf 5 Rai mach ich ein wenig , frueher setzte man das Gras wie Casawa  man gab nur so 20 cm Stuecke in die Erde .

Jetzt legt  man ganze Staeme in die Furche  und bedeckt es mit Erde  , es Treibt dan an mehreren Staellen aus .

Muss es halt in der naehe vom Haus machen , auch andere haben Viecher .










So schauts  aus  wens  zum schneiden ist  , in der Regenzeit  ist es schoener  dichter und Gruener .








Fg.

----------


## rampo

Casawa  stecken  ist auch wieder angesagt , der Preis und die Ernte  war dieses  Jahr untern Hund .

Aber was solls , die Casawa  Blaetter   waren haben es wieder ausgeglichen das doch noch was Haengen blieb .



Ein Hormon Bad bevor  es in die Erde geht .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Kleinen fresser  machen dem Chilli  sorgen .

Sie Fressen  die Blueten und die Jungen Chilli .

Mit Chemi  haben wir esnur im aeusersten Notfall .

Also gibts  Fallen .




Die Frau hatte keine Zeit sich Extra die Hand  zuwaschen .







Das Mittel  zieht sie durch den Geruch an , und dan  was es fuer sie .

Man Haengt einen Kleinen Stoffetzen  der in das Gift  gedunkt ist , in die Flasche .

Die Flaschen mit der Ausgeschnittenen Oeffnung nach unten so das es nicht rein regnet .

Die Ersten sind schon eingetroffen .




Fg.

----------


## rampo

Das Gute waechst zwar nicht auf der Strasse , aber daneben .

GRATIN ( pak) .

Ganz  Jung  leichte Arbeit  das zu Ernten , und sehr hoher Protien  gehalt .

Zuviel solte man aber  Kuehen und Schweinen nicht geben von den Jungen Baumtrieben  so alle 2-3 Tage geht schon .








Hab nur mehr 2 Jungstiere  bei den 8 Stueck  die schon auf den Markt  waren  gibts nur noch die Reste in den Reisfelder .

Der Preis hat gepasst  fuer die Viecher , nur bei den naechsten weiss ich darf  der Altersunterschien  nicht mehr so hoch sein  1-2 Wochen ist kein Problem .
.

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Endlich der 1 richtige  Regen  bei uns  4-5 solche brauch ich noch  und hoffe das sie auch kommen .

Um den Teich voll zu kriegen , wen er halb voll ist gibts die ersten Setzlinge .

Die Bilder sind nicht so scharf , nach dem Regen sehr Schwuehl  ( Nicht Schwul ) und dunstig .

Am Abend gabs wie immer nach so einen Guss , das Frosch Konzert . 


Ab in den Teich durch das Betonrohr .



Der zulauf vom  Feld  , unter der Strasse durch und in den Kanal.




Fg.

----------


## rampo

Da macht wieder eine Groessere  Ungeziefer  Farm  auf .

Sie  wollen  1000 Stueck  EIER  Tassen  von den  Tschinglits ,  500 Gibts  einmal  , da wir aber selbst auch brauch  gibts den Rest  erst  

 in  1 Monat .











Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Schwiegermutter vom Herr Kern  , hat uns eine Tasse Pflanzen gegeben . ASIAN PIGEON  WINGS.

Frueher habe ich den Herr Kern immer um seine Schwiegermutter beneidet , wolte auch schon einen tausch vorschlagen  mit 

1000 Baht aufschlag  leider  hatter er immer abgelehnt .

Jetzt  will ich nicht mehr tauschen , seit 2 Jahren bin ich nicht mehr der Falang  sonder wen sie kommt so 1-2 mal im Jahr 

der Juengere Bruder von ihr , mit einen Wort ich gehoer  jetzt  zur  Sippe .

Ja  Alzheimer macht das  moeglich .

So zu den Blumen  oder Strauch , man kann sie  abpfluecken waschen  und  gleich essen  was meine Biene imer macht  und auch 

ich .  Oder einen Tee  daraus machen  , sollen sehr gut fuer die Gesundheit  sein , na schau mer mal.









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Letzten  Tage  Flugtag  wen es dunkel ist  Gluewuermchen  (Leuchtkaefer ) haben wir in unserer jugend dazu gesagt .

Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern  in meiner Jugend gabs auch sehr viele , spaeter dan nicht mehr  .

Hunderte oder mehr sind die Abende unterwegs .

Hab mir mal so ein ding , von der naehe angesehen .

Ist schon was besonderes , kommt bei uns normal im April vor aber wie alles  sind sie halt ein wenig spaet dran .










Fg.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...interessante Fotos
war letztens noch in Neuseeland in einer Höhle mit Unmengen mit Glühwürmchen
glaube die sind dort das ganze Jahr über am glühen

----------


## Enrico

Haben wir hier auch einige in unserem Garten[emoji3]

----------


## wein4tler

*Zu den Leuchtkäfern oder Glühwürmchen:*

In den meisten Fällen werden die Leuchtsignale ausgesendet, damit männliche und weibliche Tiere zur Paarung zueinanderfinden. Die Signale selbst sind ganz unterschiedlich. Bei manchen Arten besitzen nur die Weibchen Leuchtorgane, bei anderen beide Geschlechter. Manche Arten blinken, andere senden Dauerlicht aus. Die Erzeugung von (kaltem) Licht durch Lebewesen wird *Biolumineszenz* genannt. Bei Leuchtkäfern reagiert dabei *Luciferin* unter Anwesenheit des Katalysator-Enzyms Luciferase mit ATP und Sauerstoff (Oxidation). Die dabei freigesetzte Energie wird fast nur in Form von Licht und nur zu einem geringen Teil als Wärme abgegeben, so dass sich ein Wirkungsgrad von bis zu 95 % ergibt.
Zur Symbolik:
Leuchtkäfer werden vereinzelt als die ewig lebenden Seelen von Verstorbenen angesehen. In China wurden Leuchtkäfer als charakteristisch für verarmte Studenten betrachtet, da man diesen nachsagte, beim nächtlichen Studieren als einzige Lichtquelle über Glühwürmchen zu verfügen.

----------


## rampo

Hochseison  , aber Buddha  kein dank  keine Turis .










Silieren  die Luft raus aus den Saecken , na mit was dem Staubsauger .




Fg.

----------


## rampo

Wir haben  ein Paar  Maulbeer Baeumchen  20 Stk  7 Monate Jung .

Gestern gabs die erste  Ernte  ist noch Mickrig  ,  aber das wird schon .










Es gibt auch  Saefte  von ihnen in Thailand , soll fuers Blut gut sein .


Hab aber nicht vor auf Seidenraupen zu machen .

Fg.

----------


## frank_rt

ja leckere früchte die Maulbeeren. mag ich

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Wir haben  ein Paar  Maulbeer Baeumchen  
> Hab aber nicht vor auf Seidenraupen zu machen .


Hab' gar geglaubt, dass ihr euch das auch noch antut! Jeden Tag zum Morgengrauen pfluecken gehen und
anfangs auch noch fressgerecht schneiden...

Ausserdem wuerdest du mit 20 Baeumchen auch nicht weit kommen. 

Blatt von der Kaset-Uni zuechtung. 



Die haben dann so Bezeichnungen wie A-2, oder so aehnlich. Hab ich mir
nicht mehr gemerkt. (Fia wos ah?)

Gruss TW

----------


## rampo

Hab mir vor Jahren mal so eine Seidenraupen  Zucht angeschaut .

Zu Grosser Finanz aufwand , wen mans richtig machen will  und der Sierige Bauer hot net so fue.

Aber  damals gabs nur  die  Maulbeerbaeumchen  ohene Frucht aber Riesen  Blaetter .

Sie hatten auch  1000  solche Baeume .

Fg.

----------


## Erwin

Früchte des Maulbeerbaums esse ich sehr gern. Rote und schwarze schmecken mir sehr gut, weiße scheinen mir eher fade zu sein. Die roten stammen aus Nordamerika, die weißen und schwarzen aus Südostasien. 

Auf Thai heißt Maulbeerbaum ต้นหม่อน (dtonn mon, mon mit offenem „o“).

Das Wort ist eigentlich Kambodschanisch, da heißt die  Maulbeere មន = mon.

Manchmal nennt man die Maulbeere auch มัลเบอร์รี (malberi), was natürlich vom  englischen „mulberry“ kommt. 

Merkwürdigerweise sind die Maulbeerbäume mit den Feigen verwandt

----------


## rampo

Gestern  in der Frueh  als ich das Tor  aufschob , hab keinen  Automatik  ist aber ein ganz einfaches Tor .

Lag was auf der Strasse  ich dachte da hat einer seinen Seil verloren , bei naeheren  betrachtung  lief ich schnell in Haus 

um den Sohn und meine Weckwerfkamera  zu holen .










Schweren  Herzen hab ich sie  von der Strasse  ins  Gebuesch   zurueck  geschoben , hatte mal wieder  Abetit  auf  eine Schlange .

Aber die wehre  fuer mich ein wenig zuviel  des guten .

Meine 2 Mitbewohner  essen keine Schlangen , sie haben ja einen Falang  da ist man als Thai  keine mehr .

Wuerde da kein Falang sein wehr die sich verbutzt worden .








Da ich mir nicht sicher war  zu welcher Sorte  sie gehoert , einen Kleinen sicherheits  Abstand der Sohn  sagte Burmese python.

nicht Giftig .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, Dein Sohn hat recht - es handelt sich um einen burmesischen dunklen Tigerpython.
Wildlebende dunkle Tigerpythons vom Festland erreichen gewöhnlich eine Gesamtlänge um 3,7 Meter. Tiere ab über 4 Meter sind selten, solche von 5 Meter gelten als Ausnahmeerscheinungen.
Seine bevorzugten Versteck- und Ruheplätze sind Erdhöhlen, Felsspalten, verlassene Säugetierbauten, Termitenhügel, hohle Baumstämme, Mangrovenwurzeldickicht und hohes Gras. Tigerpythons sind überwiegend dämmerungs- und nachtaktiv.
Es wird angenommen, dass Tigerpythons in der Natur unter günstigen Bedingungen mehr als 30 Jahre alt werden.
Wildlebende Tigerpythons sind normalerweise wenig aggressiv. Werden sie gestört, zischen sie warnend oder kriechen weg und versuchen sich zu verstecken. Erst bei massiver Beunruhigung verteidigen sie sich durch kräftige, schmerzhafte Abwehrbisse.
Du passt zwar nicht in das Beuteschema, aber wenn er Dich richtig erwischt, kann er Dir das Genick brechen oder Dich erdrücken, sodaß Du erstickst. Also gute Idee auf Distanz zu bleiben.

----------


## rampo

Ich  mach gerade  einen  versuche   mal  Japan  Kartoffel , anzubauen  im Kleinen ob es auch Klappt im Isaan .

Die Blaetter  und Staemme schaun  fast wie Pat  Pung  aus 

Die Staemme  in 50  cm lange Stuecke  schneiden .

Und ab ins Erdreich  so 5 cm   sollen   von einen Ende schon rausschauen aus der Erde .





Nach 1Woche schon die Ersten Triebe .






Mal schauen ob das  Klappt .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Das ist Süßkartoffel oder auch Ipomoea batatas genannt oder einfach auch Batate. Mit der Kartoffel, die zur Familie der Nachtschattengewächse zählt, ist die Süßkartoffel nur entfernt verwandt. Sie wurde als Kulturpflanze von allen lateinamerikanischen Hochkulturen verwendet. Freigelassene afrikanische Sklaven brachten die Süßkartoffel von Amerika nach Afrika. Heute wird sie in fast allen wärmeren Ländern der Tropen, Subtropen und gemäßigten Zonen der Erde angebaut. Die Vermehrung der Süßkartoffel kann auf drei Wegen vorgenommen werden: Die Vermehrung durch Samen, die Vermehrung durch Sprossstecklinge und die Vermehrung durch die Speicherwurzeln. Größter Produzent von Süßkartoffeln ist die Volksrepublik China mit einer Jahresernte von etwa 70,7 Millionen Tonnen.

----------


## Erwin

Weil ich mich für die Herkunft von Pflanzen- und Tiernamen interessiere, habe ich mal das Wort „Ipomoea“ nachgeschlagen. Der Begriff wurde 1753 von Linné geprägt und bedeutet „die Wurmähnliche“, abgeleitet vom Altgriechischen  ips  (ἶψ) = Wurm und homoios (ὅμοιος) = ähnlich. Was sich Linné dabei gedacht hat, worauf sich also die „Wurmähnlichkeit“ bezieht, ist mir nicht ersichtlich.

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass man beim Discounter gekaufte  „Knollen“ (in Wirklichkeit sind es verdickte Wurzeln) in die Erde setzen kann, dann sollen schöne Rankengewächse herauskommen. Im Frühjahr will ich das mal probieren.
Interessant (wenigstens für mich) ist auch, dass alle Teile der Pflanze giftig sind, außer der verdickten Wurzel selbst. 

Auf Thai heißt die Pflanze bzw. die Speicherwurzel มันเทศ 

In Südthailand, bei chinesisch-stämmigen Thais (z.B. in der Familie meiner Frau)werden die Speicherwurzeln in dünne Scheiben geschnitten, dann gekocht und schließlich getrocknet. Aus dem Resultat macht man einen Tee… ohne Heilwirkung, aber schmackhaft (für mich weniger).

Historisch gesehen wurde früher überall die Yamswurzel (Gattung Dioscorea) angebaut, die aber dann durch die Süßkartoffel ziemlich verdrängt wurde.

Erwin

----------


## TeigerWutz

Habe schon vor 3 Tagen in nem anderen Forum geantwortet:




```
Japanische Kartoffel
```

มันหวานญี่ปุ่น / man waan yipun 

http://www.orchidtropical.com/sweet-potato/

Gibt nat. etliche Sorten davon.




> Auch das Gruenzeug wird  von  Rind und Schwein  sehr gut angenommen .


Kannst selbst auch essen, aber nicht zu viel!
Das hat naemlich (lt. I-Net) sehr viel Kalzium und foerdert dadurch die Entstehung von Nierensteinen!



LG TW

----------


## rampo

Waune die net het  Franzl , wa rie  aufgschmissn .

Serwas  mei Bester  Havara   , vom Sierigen Bauern .

----------


## rampo

Habs selbst gefunden , es gibt 30  Arten von  Zuckerrohr .

Meine Biene hatte  doch  recht , das es eine  Art  Zuckerrohr  zur Arzneiherstellung  ist .

( homöopathisches Mittel - Remedia Homöopathie)




Die Jungpflanzen  schmecken sehr  Suess.




Hab  nur  ein wenig angebaut  um mal zu schauen , obs was bringt .

Wachsen sehr schnell , ich glaube das man sie im Jahr  3-4 mal schneiden kann vorallem brauchen sie nicht viel  Wasser .

Hoffe nur das mir meine  VIECHER  Schwein  und Rind  nicht Zuckerkrank  werden .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Habs selbst gefunden , es gibt 30  Arten von  Zuckerrohr .


Bin stolz auf dich, Grosser!  (...lt. Wiki sogar: 36)




> .... eine Art Zuckerrohr zur Arzneiherstellung ist


Saccharum officinale 

Seine wässerige Lösung, das Zuckerwasser, dient als kühlendes Getränke, bei fieberhaften und entzündlichen Krankheiten, auch als ein die Verdauung beförderndes Mittel, nach übermäßigem Genuss fetter, schleimiger Speisen und geistiger Getränke. 
Das Pulver dient als Zusatz zu anderen Arzneimitteln, um ihnen mehr Umfang zu geben, oder sie wohlschmeckender zu machen, auch wird es äußerlich zum Einstreuen bei Geschwüren, Aphten, Hornhautflecken benutzt, und gegen Vergiftungen durch Grünspan und Quecksilber empfohlen.

Mehr >> https://goo.gl/mx8osc

LG _daJuengling_

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ich nahm meinen Witzbeitrag als Anlass, einmal zu schauen, was denn da fuer Lockmittel (Mixturen) in den Wespenfallen verwendet werden.

Interessiert hat's mich deswegen, weil man ja nicht will, dass Bienen auch hineinfliegen. (Alex Wurz wuerde sagen: Das ist _suboptimal_)

Na da findet man ja vieles darueber im weiten Internet.

Am Besten fand ich dieses "Rezept", welches in TH aber wegen dem Preis vom Weissbier praktisch nicht durchfuehrbar ist!  :: 
Kann mir so schoen vorstellen wie unser Ossi, beim Befuellen der Fallen mit Weissbier, herzzerreißend weint!  



LG TW

----------


## rampo

Die  Naechste  lieferung  , kleiner Rindviecher .

Wird immer schwieriger  so  Mix  von  Holstein mit  Fleischkuehen  zu bekommen , sie haben auch schon Ueberzaht  unsere 

Milchbauern  die Holstein fressen genau so viel  wie die Fleischkuehe  , nur beim Verkauf  bleiben bei den Fleischkuehen 

schon ein paar Baht mehr haengen .












8 Stk  hab ich jetzt  ein Paar sollens noch werden , fuer 2 hab ich schon mal ne Anzahlung  gemacht  sie kommen aber erst 

Ende des Monats  aus dem  Abrahams  Wurstkessl  auf die Isaan Welt .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

War mal wieder auf  Kaelber  suche  ,  aber  halt  Mix  Kaelber  keine  reinen  Holsten  Milchkuehe .

Der Junge hat mich hin und her gerissen   2 Jahre  und 3  Monate  Alt  , reiner  Charolle .

Nicht zu Dick  aber sehr Lang  , optimal  fuer die Natuerliche   Befruchtung .












Ein  von seinen  ablegern , Weiblich  2 Monate Alt  der Preis  na ja   15 000  Baht  .
Orginal  Charolle .


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, hast Du den Bullen gekauft?

----------


## rampo

> Rampo, hast Du den Bullen gekauft?



Nein  der  PREIS .

Bei  150 000 Baht , war mir doch  leid um  die  Bahts .

Da Tiger  wuerde  sagen der  Sierige  Bauer , des san jo nur  fast  5 000  Euro .

De hot  jeder  Falang  Pensonist im  Sporschweindl .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

5.000 Euro muss man erst einmal haben. Sehe ich auch wie Du. Bei Dir ist es noch dazu eine Liebhaberei, also Hobby. Da muss man schon gut überlegen.

----------


## rampo

Wolte eigentlich 4 Stk  , war auch mit der Baeuerinn abgesbrochen .

Der Bauer hatte   aber bei einem Kalb ,  was dagegen na ja dan nicht .








Hab gleich mal den Impfstoff  gehold , gegen Kinderkrankheiten  ( Masern  Roetln  Scharlach ) :: 
Man sollte immer dahinter sein  , der Teufel schlaeft auch in Thailand nicht gegen Krankheiten von Viechern .

----------


## rampo

6 Stk von den Grossen gehen naechste  Woche  auf die Weide , sind  gerade beim dicht machen vom Zaun .


Ein Paar moechte ich noch , so um die 30 sollen schon werden .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ach ja Heute ist KINDERTAG , Buddha sei dank der Sohn ist schon Gross.





Fuer  meine 2 Neffen .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab mir die Ueberwachungs Maschine besorgt , fuer der  Weidezaun .  

Hat ja bei uns jede  Molkerei auf Lager , wolte aber eine  mit Batterie wegen  Stromausfall.

Hab aber eh  eine  Notstrom  Maschiene ,  were  halt nur solte keiner   im Bauernhof sein kommt aber ganz selten vor .

Nur die  Milchbauern haben mir davon  abgeraten , ist ein  Klump  sagen sie und die wissen es ( Keine EU  Qualitet ) 




Eine Deppen  sicher  Anleitung , ist auch dabei .

Der Preis hat mich  positiv   ueberrascht , vor 10 Jahren hat das Stueck noch 570  Paht  gekostet .

Der Draht  das Kg  60 Baht  na mit   15 Kg  ca  500 m  werde ich sicher auskommen .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Vor 3 Jahren  hatte  der  Misthaufen  das  letzte mal  gebrannt , es dauert auch 3 Tage bis sie  den Brant  und die Explosionen 

unter Kontrolle  hatten .

Damals  ging der Wind aber nicht in unsere Richtung , so das wir nicht viel abbekommen haben vom  Rauch und gestank .
Vor 2  Tagen gabs wieder  Brand  Arlarm .
Diesmal  kein Wind  daher  wars auch bei uns  sehr  schlimm , mit Rauch und gestank .














Die Verbrenungsanlage .


Die  Bilder  von meinen  Besuch  sind  Schaerfer  und besser ,  da er Nichtrauer  ist  draute er sich naeher rann.

Ich als Raucher  nicht  , da ich weiss  Rauch ist so ungesund .

Auch die Ganzen Huetten von den  Muehlsammlern  sind dem Feuer  zu Opfer gefallen ,  in dem  Muelberg  suchen  ca  100  Menschen 

nach wieder  Verwertbaren  Muehl.

Die Ganze Nacht wurde noch mit Scheinwerfer und Bagger   gearbeitet , um nach den Glutnester  zu suchen .

Zur Zeit weht  Buddha sei dank  ein  Wind , aber nicht  in unsere Richtung .

Feuerwehr  und Erste Hilfe  Rettung  noch immer im Einsatz , Aeltere Menschen und  Kinder  haben in den Doerfern  grosse 

Probleme   Schulen und  Kindergarten  geschlossen .

Man konnte  den Rauch und Gestank  bis  Kohn-Kaen  riechen .

Na ja  irgend  was ist halt immer in der Pampas , manchmal  auch schlimmer .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Die Bilder von meinem  Besucher .









Fg.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...schwarzer Rauch, da brennen doch alte Autoreifen und Zeug
das ist doch kein Misthaufen mit Stroh und Kuhmist  :: 

vieleicht fackelt da jemand eine Mülldeponie ab..

----------


## rampo

Noch  Raucht  und Stinkt es , hab den Kriesenstab mal einen Besuch gemacht .

Als Raucher  ist man ja gefeild .

Einen Grossteil vom Loeschwasser , holen sie vom  Dorf Teich .

Mit einer Schlauchleitung , so um  1km .

----------


## rampo

Der Erste  Hilfe Anlauf , aber nur fuer die Arbeiter und Helfer .

Im Dorf gibt es  auch nochen eine Anlaufstelle .










Meine Biene muss natuerlich auch ihren Senf  beitragen .

----------


## rampo

Was mich  wie immer Intressiert  , was gibts zu ESSEN .












Ueber  Bildschirm  wir der Ablauf genau Kontroliert 


Kommt noch was  Kaffee  Pause .

----------


## rampo

Es gab dan noch eine Kleine  Fuehrung  fuer mich  , in das Innere  der Anlage .

Nur leider durfte ich nicht meine  Wegwerf Kamera   benutzen , mit tun Heute noch die Haxn weh.

Machte   dan  eine Rauchpause , und von aussen noch ein Paar  Bilder der Anlage .

Ist schon was Ordentliches , das sich sicher nicht von DACH verstecken braucht .

----------


## rampo

Mit  ein paar Pulverl  gings dan wieder Nachhause .




Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, so ich das mitbekommen habe, ist das die Müllhalde die da brennt. Eigentlich sollte der Müll in die Verbrennungsanlage, aber anscheinend hat da etwas die Müllhalde entzündet, was bei den Temperaturen vorkommen kann. 
Wir bekommen täglich die Rußpartikel von den abgebrannten Reisfelder auf die Fliesen und den Balkon. Eigentlich ist das Abbrennen der Reisfelder verboten, aber es kontrolliert keine zuständige Stelle. Meine Frau meinte, das Abbrennen muss sein, weil die Wurzeln von den Reispflanzen so stark sind, dass sie das Pflügen sehr erschweren und die Pflugscharen schnell stumpf machen.
Außerdem kostet der Dünger auch Geld und die Asche ist sozusagen Dünger. Asche ist noch reich an Kalium, Kalzium, anderen Mineralien und Nährstoffen, wie Phosphor, Kalk und Eisen. Daher wird man das Abbrennen der Reisfelder nie ernsthaft abschaffen.

----------


## rampo

Das war schon  was Gewaltiges .














Bis  Khon- Kaen   ging der Quallm,  ist ja auch ihr  Mist  der Brante. 


Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Hui, das ist aber schon nen mächtiges Feuer.

----------


## rampo

So der Teich ist fertig  , jetzt  noch dem  Wettergott  bitten .

Das er mich dieses  Jahr nicht vergisst , mit  ordentlichem  Regen .

Da er sehr Tief  ist der Teich , gibt  bei Wasser  auch  Fische  die ich ausetze .

Um so Tiefer  umso schneller  wachsen die  Fische .









Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> So der Teich ist fertig


UND?...wie schaut's aus?

LG TW

----------


## rampo

Im Neuen noch sehr gut .




Im Bauernhof , beschissen .




Zu wenig  Regen , hoffe  auf dieses  Jahr habs aber befuerchtet und keine Fische ausgesetzt .

War eine Ausname  , fuer dich Herr  Franz . :: 

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ Ossi

Danke recht knieweich für die Stellungnahme !

Was mich wundert ist, daß da so ein großer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Becken besteht.  
(Das des so vü ausmocht?)

Gruß TW

PS: Obwohl - Du hast ja geschreben, daß der Neue viel tiefer ist!  ..eh kloar!

----------

